# SPOT LIGHT FOR BOATING



## SNOOK MAN (Dec 5, 2007)

HI, I AM NEW TO THE FORUM AND WAS WANTING TO GET SOME ADVICE FOR A BRIGHT SPOTLIGHT FOR NIGHT BOATING. I USUALLY JUST USE IT TO SHINE THE SHORE AND THE TURN IT BACK OFF. I GUESS HID'S TAKE TOO LONG TO WARM UP FOR A QUICK SHINE. ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT.


----------



## MikeLip (Dec 5, 2007)

How far does it have to reach? What are you trying to see? Does a 15 seconds warmup time matter? 

Incans and LED lights can throw quite a way too and may be more suitable depending on what you are trying to do.


----------



## SNOOK MAN (Dec 5, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE REPLY. I NEED TO LIGHT UP THE SHORE TO KEEP MY BEARINGS AND THEN WOULD TURN IT OFF. I AM ALWAYS UNDER WAY AND WOULD NEED IT TO TURN ON IMMEDIATLY. ABOUT 500 YARDS IS THE DISTANCE I TRY TO TRAVEL BUT SOMETIMES NEED MORE.


----------



## java_man (Dec 5, 2007)

I use a Go Light with a corded remote

http://www.golight.com/products/golight.html

It is perfect for coming back to the ramp after night fishing

It uses a 65W 9100 bulb and is noticeably more powerful than the normal 55W spotlights


----------



## SNOOK MAN (Dec 5, 2007)

I THOUGHT OF THAT STYLE BUT WOULD LIKE A CONVENTIONAL HANDHELD. CORDED IS FINE. THE BRIGHTER THE BETTER. I LIKE BRIGHT AND FAR.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 5, 2007)

:welcome:

If you must turn your light on and off often, then a bright halogen spotlight would be the ideal choice.

If you don't have to turn your light off HID would be the better choice depending on your budget. HID lights run so much more efficiently that you might consider leaving the light on if that's feasible and doesn't interfere with your other activities while on the water.

This site has both HID and Halogen, corded and un-corded lights.
The X990 is one of the brightest portable HIDs on the market and can be run off of Ni-MH rechargeable batteries or 12V with optional cord and pseudo battery pack. They also sell mounted and or remotely operated HID lights with a wide arc of illumination. Use their search function to find what you need...."HID" or "Halogen."
http://www.magnalight.com/c-30-hid-flashlights.aspx


----------



## SNOOK MAN (Dec 5, 2007)

MAYBE I'LL GO HID IF IT IS THAT BIG OF A DIFFERENCE. I REALLY DO NOT NEED IT TO BE RECHARGEABLE. WHO ELSE MAKES AN HID SPOTLIGHT THAT MAY FIT MY NEED WITH SHORT STARTUP TIME. PRICED UNDER $400


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 5, 2007)

Is there a reason why everything is in caps?(Usually Caps = yelling, is your caps lock button stuck?)

The Microfire Warrior III might have what you want(how much runtime do you need?). It has Instant strike capability, which means it will start with some output and quickly go to full output. But it might be just over your price range if you include shipping. There is also a 20 watt version for a bit less price.

Review of the Warrior III.

:welcome:


----------



## SNOOK MAN (Dec 5, 2007)

I use all caps at work all day. you know that place were you go to make money to buy bright lights that ya need. It can use my marine batteries in the boat, they do not need to be self contained. just bright and handy. since i found the forum friends of mine are looking for the same thing too


----------



## Patriot (Dec 7, 2007)

SNOOK MAN said:


> MAYBE I'LL GO HID IF IT IS THAT BIG OF A DIFFERENCE. I REALLY DO NOT NEED IT TO BE RECHARGEABLE. WHO ELSE MAKES AN HID SPOTLIGHT THAT MAY FIT MY NEED WITH SHORT STARTUP TIME. PRICED UNDER $400



You're going to be somewhat limited on HID selling for under $400 that work on corded power. The X990 with power cord and pseudo battery would probably fit the bill though. You can also get it with a strong magnetic base and it will stand freely on a steel surface.

Are you still looking at handhelds or do you want to mount the light?


----------



## Northern Lights (Dec 7, 2007)

SNOOK MAN said:


> HI, I AM NEW TO THE FORUM AND WAS WANTING TO GET SOME ADVICE FOR A BRIGHT SPOTLIGHT FOR NIGHT BOATING. I USUALLY JUST USE IT TO SHINE THE SHORE AND THE TURN IT BACK OFF. I GUESS HID'S TAKE TOO LONG TO WARM UP FOR A QUICK SHINE. ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT.


I use an HID, 2 seconds or so is the warm up time to maximum, but it is very bright from start up and immediately useable. It has a close area LED light on it too when it is need for close work. 
I use:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=181971&highlight=n30
get it here!
http://www.batteryjunction.com/n30-3161.html

*The N30 is small and light weight, alot of lumens and works great off the boat. Before it I used older model 12V million candle power models with 6" reflectors that put out about 1000 lumens.* 

Another popular HID is sold by Cabelas, Vector, Sam's Club, Harborfreight.com and battery junction may carry it too. It is the same light, I guess made in China and all these folks sell it with a wide variation in price. It is much larger than the N30, not even comparable in size but barely brighter. 

I miss fishing snook in the Phillipe Creek, Sarasota or Tarpon in Boca Grande.
Welcome to CPF.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a used x990 for sale in the marketplace with the 12volt adapter too. The battery that comes with it has a bad cell or two, but it can be replaced for under 70 dollars. Right now the price is 200 shipped. Not sure if this is the right place to post this and I will delete it if it is not, but the x990 is over 500 lumens at startup and ramps up real quick. I would highly recommend it


----------



## Patriot (Dec 8, 2007)

That's a great price D-dog. The X990 is pretty quick to fire as far as HIDs go. I hope you find a home for it soon.


----------



## rufusdufus (Dec 8, 2007)

He needs 500 metres so that counts a few of your suggestions out.
LIGHTFORCE would do the job.
They make handheld,corded,- in 3 sizes,
You need the blitz.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 8, 2007)

Another far throwing, small spot, cheap possible solution is one of the aspherical mags that CPF members *Ledean *& *cmacclel *make.


----------



## Sway (Dec 8, 2007)

rufusdufus said:


> He needs 500 metres so that counts a few of your suggestions out.
> LIGHTFORCE would do the job.
> They make handheld,corded,- in 3 sizes,
> You need the blitz.



+1 for the Blitz

Later
Kelly


----------



## grandeyota (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd say it's hard to go wrong with a Sams HID for the price they are going for(<$100). It lights up enough at startup to see most things and then gets brighter for the next 10 seconds.

I think someone on here has taken out the internal battery and hooked up up to a vehicle/boat 12v system to just run it from there. Otherwise the batter lasts over an hour, and can be charged from the cigarette lighter when off. 

It's what I use to spot channel markers when I'm heading out after the snook


----------



## Sway (Dec 8, 2007)

Snook,

Link to the Lightforce ML240 Blitz designed for marine use. I have several HID lights and 2 LightForce SL240 Blitz (the land based models with out water seals) and if I was looking for a good boat light this is what I would get, it's very light weight and has an adjustable beam from flood to throw/reach/return what ever you want to call it. 

The price is $150.00, postage included in the US, Eh' not a bad deal for the type of light you are looking for and it will float if dropped overboard. 

The high output (GL06) axial filament replacement bulb is an (Osram 62138) that most want to 20 bucks for can be found on line for 5 or 6 dollars.

(L to R) Halogen SL240 Blitz and it's modified HID brother 







Hope this helps 

Later
Kelly


----------



## SNOOK MAN (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks a lot guys, i think i may go with a big halogen because it turns on 100% in an instant. does the lightforce ml240 have a good throw too? that reflector is huge. i do not care though as long as it is a good light. i may just get that big boy and see how well i like it. does the upgraded bulb make that big of a difference?


----------



## Sway (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep the reflector is BIG but the light is deceiving in it’s size there’s nothing much else to it other than a small handle on the back and the coiled lighter cord. 

The Blitz throws very well probably top in its class when paired with the Axial filament lamp (Osram 62138) and has been one of my favorites for a few years now for that reason plus the instant on. I can’t comment on the long life Horizontal filament lamp other than what I have read, it produces a somewhat oval shaped spot and may not be quite as bright :shrug: either bulb is going to throw well in that size reflector. 

To get the best from any of the corded Halogen spots they need to be use from a vehicle/boat while the motor is running or they will dim down just like car head lights when you turn the motor off still very usable just not as bright.

Let us know what you end up with and how it works out :wave:

Later
Kelly


----------

